# Ben Moore's new line of paint,called AURA...



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to get too off topic, but does anyone know of any other companies that use water based colorants?

I'm starting to get demands for zero VOC paints. Hippies with money gotta love them.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

metomeya said:


> Not to get too off topic, but does anyone know of any other companies that use water based colorants?
> 
> I'm starting to get demands for zero VOC paints. Hippies with money gotta love them.


http://www.safecoatpaint.com/


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

American Pride is another one. In case anyone was wondering.

http://americanpridepaint.com/welcome.html

Both Safecoat and American Pride say they provide zero VOCs colorants but its up to the local dealers to carry them or not.


----------

